# Plaza Mall en trujillo?........



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Hace 2 semanas vì en un folleto sobre la construcciòn de un centro comercial en Trujillo que se llamarà "Plaza Mall" y que serà copnstruido
en la Av. España, este Mall contarà con:

-8 pisos y 2 sotanos; que se distribuiràn asì:

.Primer sòtano : Playa de Estacionamiento.
.segundo Sòtano : Calzado.
.Primer Piso : Calzado.
.Segundo Piso : Ropa, Joyerìa y Perfumerìa.
.Tercer piso: Ropa, Joyerìa y Perfumerìa.
.Cuarto Piso : Jugueterìa y Librerìa.
.Quinto Piso: Artefactos.
.Sexto Piso: Restaurantes.
.Sètimo piso : Casino y centro de Convecciones.
.Octavo piso : Plazuela con Mirador Panoràmico.

-Ademàs contarà con:

.Seis Ingresos.
.tres ascensores con vista panoràmica.
.1 Auditorio.
.Aire Acondicionado.
.Càmaras de video.
.Cajeros Automàticos.

No he conseguido mayor informaciòn y no les puedo asegurar nada, este es un folleto que tiene renders acerca de todo lo que he señalado anteriormente , pero no sè nada màs no puedo decirles si es completamente ciero o una realidad, les prometo buscar mayor informaciòn acerca de esto, luego subo las fotos de los renders que tengo aquì.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

No sabia que serà de 8 pisos!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ojalá..


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

O sea, este Mall, segùn veo no tiene nada que ver con el Real Plaza, ese es otro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente noticia, Frank! Estaremos a la espera de más detalles y de las correspondientes fotos!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere, y con ocho pisos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No...es una galería comercial...no es para nada un "mall"...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

postea el render para hacerle una critica !!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

YO TENGO EL RENDER PERO TENGO K SCANEARLO , PLAZA MALL TRUJILLO SE ENCUENTRA EN UNA ZONA MUY PERO MUY COMERCIAL DE LA AV. ESPAÑA AL FRENTE DEL CENTRO COMERCIAL EL VIRREY Y A LA LADO DE LAS GALERIAS ZONA FRANCA, LO MALO ES QUE HASTA EL MOMENTO SOLO HAN ASENTADO EL NIVEL DEL SUELO DONDE SE VA AH CONSTRUIR, BUENO MI AMIGO TIENE TIENDAS DE ZAPATOS Y QUISO COMPRARSE UN STAND AHI PERO AL FINAL SE DESANIMO, BUENO EL DICE K LOS DUEÑOS DEL PLAZA MALL QUIEREN PRIMERO QUE LA GENTE PAGE POR ADELANTADO LOS STANDS PARA K DE ESA PLATA RECIEN CONSTRUIR EL PLAZA MALL Y BUENO COMO K ESO LE GENERO DESCONFIANZA A MI AMIGO, AHH Y POR SEACA MI AMIGO ME DIJO QUE EL PLAZA MALL SERA DE 10 PISOS. BUENO ESO ES LO QUE SÉ.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

otro amigo mio me dijo tambien que seria de 10 pisos, pero no sera que estan sumando los 8 pisos mas los dos sotanos???......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mmmmmmmm no sep, ami me dijeron eso, habra que preguntar. pero en el folleto dice 10 niveles. no sep la verdad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Capaz.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Hay alguna info. del área de este centro comercial?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

entonces son tiendas,puestos,o galerias?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Hay alguna info. del área de este centro comercial?


No es muy grande, es largo pero de ancho es muy corto por eso la necesidad de hacerlo de varios pisos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> entonces son tiendas,puestos,o galerias?


son tiendas creo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a que chevre... ya pues ojala que escaneen el folleto para ver como va ser...


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Algo que falta en esa parte de la Av. España es un estacionamiento de varios pisos...asi como el que está alado de la oficina central del SATT.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Claro tienen razòn màs parece una galerìa comercial y no un "Mall", pero asì lo denominaràn y segùn veo los renders es un poco amplio por eso lo denominaràn Mall. En el transcurso de estos dìas subirè las fotos de los renders y si no lo hago yo lo harà Libito.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno por lo que veo es de 8 pisos màs los 2 sòtanos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Flavio...no es un minicentro comercial...es un supermercado...que promete, junto con el que está en la cuadra 3 o 4 de la Av. Larco, hacerle el pare a Merpisa...con precios más bajos y una variedad no muy grande...pero está en algo.


uyyy justo ayer fui a Supermercado "Mi Mercado" y veo k lo estan ampliando bastante, esta buenasoo el local y de hecho k le va ah hacer el pare a MERPISA ya que vende mas barato.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Flavio said:


> y el cc primavera ... recientemente culminada la primera etapa (la segunda
> consiste en un boulevard comercial con multicines incluido... a menos eso
> dice en su comercial de promocion)


ahhh justo este es el centro comercial que yo postee en su inauguracion, recuerdan. Bueno ahora ven al centro comercial en todo su esplendor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Es un buen comienzo, el proyecto no es nada del otro mundo, pero se ve bien...la Caja Trujillo me gusta y esa clinica-polleria "kikiriki Chicken" es una desgracia, el cartel podria ser menos chillon.


Totalmente de acuerdo. La Caja Trujillo y ese centro comercial se ve bien, sobrio y de buen gusto...quizas puertas de lunas para cada tienda sería mas chevere. Pero me gusta bastante!  

En cuanto a la clinica-pollería...pucha, no se donde empezar...aver: ese edificio digno de cualquier pueblo joven peruano...una desgracia total de pésimo gusto, simplemente horrible. :sleepy:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. La Caja Trujillo y ese centro comercial se ve bien, sobrio y de buen gusto...quizas puertas de lunas para cada tienda sería mas chevere. Pero me gusta bastante!
> 
> En cuanto a la clinica-pollería...pucha, no se donde empezar...aver: ese edificio digno de cualquier pueblo joven peruano...*una desgracia total * de pésimo gusto, simplemente horrible. :sleepy:


Opino lo mismo...otra vez la cultura chicha...1º que el edificio, auqnue de diseño no es tan feo, no cuadra en el entorno...2º ¿a quien demonios se le ocurre mezclar una clínica con una pollería?


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

J Block said:


> En cuanto a la clinica-pollería...pucha, no se donde empezar...aver: ese edificio digno de cualquier pueblo joven peruano...una desgracia total de pésimo gusto, simplemente horrible. :sleepy:


bueno es de mal gusto pero tampoco para tanto... 
si le quitan esos titulos chillones se veria mejor


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No se si se verìa mejor, pero yo personalmente no me hago revisar ni una uña en una clìnica q funciona sobre una pollerìa... Ademàs arquitectònicamente no solo se critica la estructura, fachada y diseño, si no tambièn el entorno. Todo debe encajar.

Por lo demàs felicidades trujillanos, sigan tomando fotos para ver los progresos tan interesantes en materia arquitectònica q se estàn dando en su hermoza ciudad...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

C.C primavera se ve muy bien... pero el plaza mall no me convence


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes y buenas fotos !!! pues coincido con la mayoria, esa clinica-polleria desencaja en su entorno y esta huachafisimo a pesar de ser una cosa moderna.......Los centros y galerias comerciales que hay y por haber, se ven bien y agradan la vista....! buen aporte!


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

bonito el cc primavera


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Hace mucho que no veo este edificio. Siempre que voy a Trujillo como pollo justo en esta polleria que es realmente rico. Se ve chevere como ha cambiado el look. No lo tomen a mal todos los limeños :bash: pero jamas se va a comparar un pollo de lima con uno norteño. (ya los probe en lima, chimbote, trujillo, chiclayo y piura, en varios lugares y no hay punto de comparacion)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Clínica-Pollería Kikiriki, jajaja, no me habia dado cuenta, en Perú pasa esas cosas, bueno el edificio me gusta. Mostro deba ser salir de la cita con el médico y degustar tu cuartito de pollo con papas ummm.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

ebesnes said:


> Hace mucho que no veo este edificio. Siempre que voy a Trujillo como pollo justo en esta polleria que es realmente rico. Se ve chevere como ha cambiado el look. No lo tomen a mal todos los limeños :bash: pero jamas se va a comparar un pollo de lima con uno norteño. (ya los probe en lima, chimbote, trujillo, chiclayo y piura, en varios lugares y no hay punto de comparacion)


El mejor pollo que he probado hasta ahorita es el de Pardo's Chicken...no sé porque no abren un local en Trujillo...no les conviene abrir su local en el nuevo mall que van a construir (como lo han hecho en Piura y Chiclayo), ya que por ejemplo...cuando Roky's abrió su local en la Av. Larco tuvieron que ampliarlo de inmediato (el local es amplio ahora) porque se abarrota de gente que va con su hijos (que usan los juegos para niños) y pasan un buen momento ya que el ambiente es bastante agradable, además que hay distintos ambientes para distintas ocasiones...otra cosa es que no tienen suficiente estacionamiento para toda la gente que acude...Por eso creo que una cadena importante como Pardo`s chicken no debe abrir un local en el foud court del nuevo centro comercial...debe abrir un local independiente...y la Av. Larco sería adecuado...la gente no acudiría solo de paso...


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Espero que asì sigan modernizando y ordenando la zona comercial. Nada màs que esos ambulantes malogran todo, se ve horrible con esos ambulantes por las calles. Y del mercado zonal Palermo ni hablar da asco, es horrible yo creo que debe modernizar eso y ordenar.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Flavio said:


>


Este C.C. no se ve nada mal. yo creo que el color fue una buena eleccion ya que muchas de las culturas prehispanicas que alli habitaron hicieron propios este color ocre. Me parece magnifico que Trujillo no pierda su identidad con el pasar de los anhos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

YA CHEKEARON EL ASCENSOR PANORAMICO QUE TIENE ESTE C.C. TA MUY BONITO HOY DIA LO APRECIE BIEN, LE DA UN ATRACTIVO MUY BUENO. Y SOBRE PARDO´S CHIKEN ESTOY CASI SEGURO QUE ABRIRA UN LOCAL EN EL MALL NUEVO.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Me parece muy chico para ser mall ,creo q ya es hora de hacer mall's grandes y no de estar improvisando.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no es improvisacion cero, esa zona oferta terrenos donde se construye esa clase de rubro comercial a ese nivel........aparte es donde se hara el mega plaza o real plaza, en otro lado......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

TENGO K ACLARAR ALGO , EL PUBLICIDAD DE ESTE CENTRO COMERCIAL NO DICE K ES UN MALL, ESO ES TOTALMENTE FALSO, EN LA PROPAGANDA CLARAMENTE DICE "NUEVO *CENTRO COMERCIAL * "PLAZA MALL" OSEA ESTE ES EL NOMBRE DEL CENTRO COMERCIAL, NADA MAS OSEA NO ES UN MALL Y NADIE HA DICHO K LO SEA. NI POR LOS PERIODICOS NI POR LA TELE.
BUENO YA ESTA TODO ACLARADO.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bien entonces, aclarado ! ahora a chekear su construccion


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*BUENO AKI ESTA LA PROPAGANDA DEL CENTRO COMERCIAL "PLAZA MALL"*











*ME FALTA MOSTRAR LA PARTE POSTERIOR DEL VOLANTE LO SUBO DE UN RATO.  *


----------

